# Diesel will be here Sunday



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

After a long wait I get to pick Diesel up on Sunday. The breeder took him to the vet and they said everything is great and he can come to his new home. Here are pictures of his man cave. I going to keep him in here while I am at work until he grows into a big boy and can run the house alone. I found the pen at Babies R Us. I like it because of the gate. I have a fleece blanket down. In case he has a accident away from his Potty Patch, a couple waterproof bed pads are underneath that I found at WalMart. I took Monday off work so we can hang out and get him comfortable. I am excited and can't wait to watch him run around the house.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

love his 'man cave' looks cozy!! He's too cute!


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Exciting!! Love his man cave! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It looks like you have the bases covered in the cave! I hope he is all you wish for and that you are all he wishes for!
He looks young and tiny so I hope you have someone coming in to check on him while you are at work. Tiny pups can easily get hypoglycemia so make sure you have nutracal on hand also.
Sending you lots of joyful wishes!
Lovely pen by the way.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

LOL Man Cave! You are well on your way in spoiling him. Can't wait to hear about his first week.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well he is a doll for sure.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhhh, it looks so cozy and comfy!! A nice safe place to hang out...


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

He is adorable! Love his man cave! I couldn't use fleece blankets with Oakley because he chews them up!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yaaaay! So excited for you!
I love the man cave, especially all the toys!
Have fun!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So Happy for You *****everything Looks Just Beautiful*
*Your doing a great Job.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

He's going to love his new home! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I can sense your excitement, knowing it all too well.  He is a darling. :wub: Looking forward to seeing his arrival.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

What a lucky boy! Mom is ready for you to come home!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Diesel is so cute!! I love the pen you made for him....looks great!! Please post pics when he gets home!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Everything looks perfect can't wait to see more pictures of Diesel.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Diesel is adorable. Just a note, I used vinyl flooring under Riley"s x-pen.It worked out great! I would worry he might chew on the blankies.


----------



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

sherry said:


> Diesel is adorable. Just a note, I used vinyl flooring under Riley"s x-pen.It worked out great! I would worry he might chew on the blankies.


I had not thought about him chewing on the blanket. I will monitor it. The vinyl flooring sounds like a good idea if he does. I am concerned about him chewing the Potty Patch while I am gone. If he does, I was going to try a little hot sauce on the edges to see if it would deter him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah!!!!!! What an awesome day for you two fellas.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Puddychains said:


> I had not thought about him chewing on the blanket. I will monitor it. The vinyl flooring sounds like a good idea if he does. I am concerned about him chewing the Potty Patch while I am gone. If he does, I was going to try a little hot sauce on the edges to see if it would deter him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You could use Bitter Apple(sold in pet stores) to deter his chewing. Dewey also chewed on the blankets.


----------



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> You could use Bitter Apple(sold in pet stores) to deter his chewing. Dewey also chewed on the blankets.


Thanks. I will look for that. Something about the hot sauce worries me but I have read others do it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

I can't wait to see pictures if him in his new home 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like a great "man" cave. I'm sure that you can't wait. 
IPlease also take Diesel right away to your vet. I don't know who you got your puppy from but it's always best that you get an unbiased opinion. Also make sure that your vet spaces out all the shots when they are given. Can't wait to see his homecoming pix.


----------



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

He will go to the vet ASAP. My last maltese, which my girlfriend kept when we spilt up, didn't handle one of the shots well so they make me nervous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Today is the big day. Can't wait to hear about the homecoming.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Looking forward to more pix. Congratulations again!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:Waiting: opcorn: :Waiting:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing Diesel home with Mommy. :aktion033:


----------



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

I will be leaving in about 2 hours to get him. I have been vacuuming and cleaning all morning trying to get all the little things they love to eat sucked up. 

I am looking forward to getting him but I not looking forward to him realizing in the car that he is leaving his mom and him not knowing what is happening. It is a long drive so he may be worried for awhile. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hurry home w/the baby! We are all waiting!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Go diesel. Get your booty home. Daddy's gonna love you so much. I know you may not be able to put him down much today but if you can. PICS


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Puddychains said:


> I will be leaving in about 2 hours to get him. I have been vacuuming and cleaning all morning trying to get all the little things they love to eat sucked up.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting him but I not looking forward to him realizing in the car that he is leaving his mom and him not knowing what is happening. It is a long drive so he may be worried for awhile.
> 
> ...


I was worried about this too. You could ask the breeder to give you something with his Mom's scent on it, like a toy or a small blanket.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Have a Safe trip Congrats. Great Day.*
*So happy For You.*
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats, Daddy:chili: You're going to have a boy...today Can't wait to see him and find out how he likes his new dad and digs. 
:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What an exciting day! Can't wait to hear all about the trip and the 'settling-in'!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a wonderful exciting day. I can't wait to hear all about it. Oh, and I love the "man cave" too


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Are you home yet?????


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The expected aunties are waiting.


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

still waiting 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Waiting to see pictures and hear that all is well.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Love his man cave! He has a great home just waiting for his arrival!


----------

